

An Open Letter to IBM CEO Virginia Rometty - emmanuelory
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/08/virginia-rometty-ibm-augusta-eileen-burbidge/

======
euroclydon
Shouldn't there be some concept of standing, in the legal sense, here? I'd
think the author of the letter could identify one women who's being harmed.

------
ktizo
She should buy the club and install a jukebox.

~~~
officialchicken
You can't buy the good-ole-boy system. That is THE one defining trait. The
salted-earth policies used by the GOB institutions ensure that once broken,
the institution is dissolved rather than updated. Typically, any court-
enforced changes result in a new institution with the same old name.

